# Yardage Judging Basics from 60X Custom Strings



## ThumpinOutdoors (Mar 14, 2015)

Good read


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great post! Agree 100%


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Will try


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

Topics like this need to be pinned or made stickies so newbies to 3D, like me, don't have to continually post the same topics over and over. Just a thought :wink:


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

There was a post a while ago that I think Padgett started and I chimed in on had same idea and more look it up lots of good yardage help. I've written a seminar for our local guys about judging. My first tip usually is exactly what 60x says.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Good post, Thanks !


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks for sharing! Good read!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I am now shooting Known distance but.........

I hear folks telling others to eye ball the yardage and THEN use their range finder to confirm. I believe ranging the target first and then staring at the target while repeating the number in your head or even out loud is better. I don't ever want the wrong yardage in my head. Of course, you must evaluate yourself by judging the target first and then ranging so you know where you stand with your yardage guessing skills. 

Secondly, learn your yardage guessing weaknesses so you know how and when to make adjustments in your number. Also so that you know what kind of target setting you need to work on.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

When I step to the stake I don't focus on nothing but the target and come up with a number. Then I look at the ground and trees between me and the target, find a half way point and come up with a number. If I'm still not 98% confident in the number I add 2yds to my number because 95% of the time if I guess wrong I under guess. Most of the time my first instict looking at the target only is right and I don't like second guessing myself because more often than not your first guess is right. You also have to learn how to make cuts on up and down hill shoots depending on how steep the hill is, if its a steep down hill and I guess the shot at 30yds I makes a 10% cut so I shoot the target for 27yds.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I have also used the 10% cut rule with success.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I cut the same for up hill also.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I absolutely love judging targets probably because it is one of the hardest things i have ever had to do. Even though it has taken a few years to become proficient at it I strongly suggest that anyone who enjoys shooting 3d to set up a asa speed limit bow and begin learning. I got into 3d to become a better hunter in the beginning but it has turned into a passion that sends me across the nation to asa tournaments and it is really fun. 

I think that one thing you have to see for your self is how good some of the semi pro shooters and Pro shooters really are first hand before you can really comprehend what is possible. For me having a local pro indoor shooter who shoots a stinking 60x every time he shoots a local league night was a eye opener and to have a semi pro 3d shooter who lives locally who can judge within a yard or half a yard all the time gave me a look into what is possible with yardage judging. 

So the first thing you have to do is get a goal in your head and for me that goal is to get to the point where I can judge every target within 1 yard, then you have to ask yourself how in the world am I going to that point where the goal is met. 

Secondly I have a goal to only miss on the high side, in asa our 12 ring is on the bottom of the 10 ring so you have got to be exact or slightly long so that your arrow hits dead on or slightly high.

So make some goals for your judging just like you do for your shooting and do your research on our threads like this one where we have given you some methods and get started, me personally I am to the point where i just need access to a range of asa targets to finish off my quest and meet my goals. I didn't believe my local semi pro shooter when he told me that seeing the right targets all the time made a difference but now that I shoot asa tournaments once a month and attend the asa course locally and shoot with a buddy on wednesday nights at asa targets I am beginning to see the affect. The fact is that attending local shoots with rineheart targets is a waste of time because they just don't look right, which 3 years ago I would have called BS if you would have told me that it mattered what brand targets were at a course but now we avoid tournaments if they don't have makenzie targets. Sure if nothing else is going on for a weekend we will shoot a course with rinehart targets but if a makenzie course is available we are there.

In fact if it is a makenzie course with center 12's only we will actually shoot low back 12's even though they aren't even on the target and we will just not turn in score cards because learning how to shoot low back 12's is a part of the game that takes a good amount of time to perfect.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

The only tip I can add to this (and only because it has saved me a few times) is when in doubt, step to the side 5-10 feet and look at the distance between the target and stake. I try to do this especially if a shooter is at the stake. From that angle you can usually get a perspective if the target is closer or farther than your initial guess. Many times I have guessed a target, moved to the side, and realized I waaay over-judged it.

Lots of great info here, everyone should chime in and offer their tips. Thanks to everyone who shares tips and ideas on here.

ARCHERS HELPING ARCHERS!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

A tip that was passed to me from a couple of pros in Ft.Benning was how hard it is to find your spot to aim at on the leopard,fallow deer,even the peccary,those spots can be tough.
Tip was to look thru your binos and adjust them to slightly out of focus,then find your aiming spot,....this really helps in aiming point acquisition when you get to full draw.
Try it


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

glennx said:


> I cut the same for up hill also.


I know I should also make a cut for up hill too but I have a problem with something in the top of my bow arm shoulder (wore out from shooting so many years) so I have to make up for it a little. It hurts in the top of my shoulder when aiming up hill so I tend to have a problem locking up a little low on steep up hills so depending on angle sometimes I don't make a cut or even add a yard or 2.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

This is the same I use, other than I always seem to guess further. Judging future or shorter isn't a benifit, but I started judging future due to arrow recovery. If I missed the target by judging further then I would shoot under the target and find my arrow. I now can judge to the target but i am still off a little. Point is the half way point helps tremendously.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Great stuff. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Time for me to get outside and start judging.


----------



## shimmon83 (Jul 10, 2014)

good thoughts in this thread. 

before I get to the stake, I always try to judge the distance from my stake to the stake that is closest to the target. i then picture a board from my stake to that stake and then flip it over how every many times and then judge the remaining yardage left.

i also try and find something that is 20 yards away and then judge from there to the target.

im still new to 3d and its been fun learning!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mpex (Apr 28, 2012)

Lots to think about. It is the greastest weakness in my game right now. I will give some of these things a try! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

After the way I've been judging I better read this article


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I find it easier to just click it with a range finder. 

haha

Just kidding. Thanks for the write up. Very helpful.


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Good stuff thanks


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

In for later


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

A friend who is very good at judging told me to try this: Put a bucket (I use my ice chest) 30 yards away. Try to throw baseballs into the chest. I have 14 baseballs that I use. When I do this, (I don't always have time) I can find 30 yards on the range. I can look down the trail toward the target and say, THERE IS MY ICE CHEST! If I can find 30 yards, I am pretty much on with all of the yardages. I know this sounds strange, but it has worked for me.


----------

